

Ask HN: Help/FAQs/documentation system, like Google's help? - apexauk

Does anyone know of a system (SaaS or self-hosted) to run a help/FAQs/documentation system?<p>We're looking for something simple, in the style of all Google's help sites (e.g. http://mail.google.com/support/) - basically a simple CMS, with categorisation and automatic generation of multiple levels of index pages, search, "did this help" style widgets for feedback, list of most popular articles etc.<p>What I'm _not_ looking for is a GetSatisfaction/UserVoice -style "community-powered" support.<p>Not rocket science.. but surely a common problem. Anyone know of anything ready-to-go?<p>Cheers!
-- A
======
mikexstudios
I've seen many startups use Tender App (<http://www.tenderapp.com>) which
seems very well designed and developed (by the team at entp!).

Here's an example of their help/FAQ/doc system:
<https://help.tenderapp.com/faqs>

~~~
apexauk
Thanks, we saw Tender - but they don't have a way of disabling the other parts
of the system (forum etc) apparently.

------
gdevore
ScreenSteps Live combines a hosted documentation service with a desktop client
for quickly creating screenshot based documentation. It also integrates very
nicely with Zendesk. You can see an example here:

<http://help.screensteps.com>

Or, here is another example site we set up:

<http://ipad.screensteps.com>

Very simple to use and very effective. You can read a case study here:

[http://www.bluemangolearning.com/screensteps/case_studies/se...](http://www.bluemangolearning.com/screensteps/case_studies/second_street_media.html)

------
oziumjinx
Check out <http://www.helpspot.com/> and <http://www.knowledgems.com/>

~~~
apexauk
Look handy - thanks! I'll check these out.

------
gspyrou
If you are using ASP.NET you may take a look at Web Application Toolkit for
FAQs : [http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/jsenior/Web-Application-
Toolk...](http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/jsenior/Web-Application-Toolkits-
FAQ/)

------
ABrandt
Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but a fellow HNer (hajrice) is
working on questionify.com

They're still in private beta but I know Emil would be more than willing to
offer an account. Good luck!

------
fabiandesimone
You might want to give Screen Steps a look.
<http://www.bluemangolearning.com/>

------
thaumaturgy
A lot of open source projects just use MediaWiki.

